

Time to ditch iCloud. This private cloud device is safer, faster and cheaper - nicholasxu
http://pozi.be/xunlei?ra= 257453

======
rockdu611
Cool!

------
szuwest
Private cloud? Cool. It looks good.

------
lynch_pity
looks something new~get it! MARK

